# Gender Prediction Test - How correct are they!?



## Cherub85

Hi all :hi:

I thought it would be fun to see how correct the old wives tales tests are! Fancy joining In and seeing how this thread goes!? 

I have created a poll, the idea is, take the test in the link below, then post on here with what the prediction is from the test, I will add to the boy or girl list on this post. Then after your gender scan come back and let us know wether is was correct or not! 

https://www.sanatogenpregnancy.co.uk/en/useful-tools-guidelines/is-it-a-boy-or-a-girl/

Go for it!!

Gender Prediction Results:

Boy :blue:
Cherub85 (incorrect - team pink!)
MIZZYD
kaitlyn_rose
Miss406


Girl :pink:
sfish
rachlou


Have fun :) xx


----------



## Cherub85

75% Boy
25% Girl for me!


----------



## sfish

Mine says 25percent boy 75 percent girl I have my gender scan on the 26th oct so exciting x


----------



## Cherub85

Awww cool!! I don't know when mine is yet!!! Should be the first week of nov x


----------



## amytrisha

Had to improvise with most the questions! 

I haven't gained any weight yet, baby doesn't even weight 1pound yet!

God knows which way my pillow is facing :rofl:

Anyways I got.. 50/50.. Which I already knew :haha:

https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag71/amytrisha/Screenshot_2013-10-19-19-57-10_zpsa2d283e2.png

I'll let you know in 9 days! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherub85

amytrisha said:


> Had to improvise with most the questions!
> 
> I haven't gained any weight yet, baby doesn't even weight 1pound yet!
> 
> God knows which way my pillow is facing :rofl:
> 
> Anyways I got.. 50/50.. Which I already knew :haha:
> 
> https://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag71/amytrisha/Screenshot_2013-10-19-19-57-10_zpsa2d283e2.png
> 
> I'll let you know in 9 days! :thumbup:

I dont have a 50/50 section lol! Xxx


----------



## LegoHouse

It says there's a 52% chance my daughter is a boy and a 75% chance my son is a girl.... x


----------



## LegoHouse

Oh wait no it says there's a 75% chance my son is a boy. That one is right lol x


----------



## rachlou

It says 83% chance of a girl however the chinese calculator says boy where as every other site i have done it on says girl weird xx


----------



## Cherub85

rachlou said:


> It says 83% chance of a girl however the chinese calculator says boy where as every other site i have done it on says girl weird xx

Are you going to find out what your having!? Xx


----------



## capegirl7

I am 50/50 too haha. Having a girl though :)


----------



## MIZZYD

So this is what mine says:

42% of being a boy
58% of being a girl


----------



## rachlou

Hopefully 2morro couldnt find out at my 20 weeks scan but i am having monthly scans now so maybe little un will co-operate xx


----------



## Cherub85

:hi: hello!!! Well mine was incorrect! Every test I did said boy! And we're team pink :pink: xx


----------



## sfish

Mine said 75percent girl 25 percent boy im having a little girl : ) xx


----------



## kaitlyn_rose

I got boy!! 75% boy 25% girl!


----------



## Cherub85

kaitlyn_rose said:


> I got boy!! 75% boy 25% girl!

Kaitlyn I've added you on! Make sure you let us know when you find out what your having! Xx


----------



## Miss406

67% Boy
33% Girl


----------



## Cherub85

Miss406 said:


> 67% Boy
> 33% Girl

Your added in! Congratulations by the way :) let us know how correct it is xxx


----------



## x melanie x

I got 75% girl and 25% boy...... will let you know on Wed after my 20 week scan x


----------



## tdog

Chinese one said :pink: and 42% boy 58% girl found out yesterday by a gender scan and it deffo :blue: xx


----------



## Miss406

Cherub85 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 67% Boy
> 33% Girl
> 
> Your added in! Congratulations by the way :) let us know how correct it is xxxClick to expand...

Thank you... 9 weeks and I shall know :D


----------



## Cryssie

Mine said girl, its a girl.


----------



## MIZZYD

MIZZYD said:


> So this is what mine says:
> 
> 42% of being a boy
> 58% of being a girl

I guess mine was correct!! :happydance:


----------

